# Have given HasBean another try....



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I've tried a few bean suppliers online now (initially hasbean, limini, square mile) and after my first bag of red brick from laynes in Leeds I had initially made a settle with square mile for my orders. If I needed a top up I'd pick up some Monmouth espresso blend from a local cafe.

Anyway times are tight and I thought why not give has bean another try - they were who my first fresh roasted beans were from when I had a classic. The logic was my new equipment might shed some light onto the beans along with the extra experience and more developed palette of course.

I'm actually having a ball with the bags I've dipped into both for espresso and a couple bags I bought specifically for drip.

Just thought I'd post this up because I remembered all the haters of the roast profiles and the blends them selves (mainly Blake)

Quick photo of a b-e-a-utiful shot ~4 days past roast of there brazil espresso perfectio (or something like that)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

ive also started going back to hasbean... i love the cachoeira which works superbly as a single origin espresso, the brazil espresso perfetio is one I havent tried, and would be keen to know what you think of it taste wise.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys, you seriously need to try the Finca Loma La Gloria. Unreal!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I found the perfetio a lot lighter roast than I am used to (usually go for stuff like Happy Donkey Italian) and also found it a little tricky to dial in (relative newbie) but when I got it approaching semi decent (for me) I found it lovely, a little sweeter than I was used to and it had a lovely nutty flavour.

Not great tasting notes I know but I'd happily buy it again.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Callum, how excatly did you find the HB beans with your classic?

That's where I am right now, and to be honest I find them all (Blake, kicker, JB, jabberwocky) quite sour as an espresso (nice enough in milk based drinks). I'm trying to find out if its my technique, equipment or just the beans being quite acidic.

I have some Union and Smokey Barn en route so time will tell.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

autopilot said:


> That's where I am right now, and to be honest I find them all (Blake, kicker, JB, jabberwocky) quite sour as an espresso (nice enough in milk based drinks). I'm trying to find out if its my technique, equipment or just the beans being quite acidic.


 That's how they are - that's the style. And you'll probably find they taste much the same it you drink them in coffee shops. Nevertheless, HB do a very wide range of beans and some of their Single Origins are definitely worth a try. I've enjoyed the Sumatra, Brazil Fazenda Cachoirera and Yirgacheffe Wote is a very interesting coffee. None of those are particularly acidic.

Union have a wide range of beans too, but they tend to be over roasted to my taste (and over-roasting is the sort of thing that a lever machine like the LI seems to bring to the fore). I have now returned to Londninum beans which are specifically aimed at the espresso drinker - they are never acidic and never over roasted. However unless you take out a subscription they can be a bit pricey (although you can just take the subscription out for a month at a time).


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Callum, how excatly did you find the HB beans with your classic?
> 
> That's where I am right now, and to be honest I find them all (Blake, kicker, JB, jabberwocky) quite sour as an espresso (nice enough in milk based drinks). I'm trying to find out if its my technique, equipment or just the beans being quite acidic.
> 
> I have some Union and Smokey Barn en route so time will tell.


Hasbean roast their beans lighter than anything else i've found.

The lighter they are roasted, generally the more acidic they will be (but the more natural/fruity flavours will be kept).

Darker roasts tend to mask these natural flavours more (so you get the more caramelised stuff, chocolate etc.)

I think Steve really targets these beans for brewed coffee at home over espresso.

They do work in espresso (if you like acidic espresso), but personally I think they work best in brewed coffee, where the acidity mellows

and the natural flavours are more prominent.

Some of his beans do work really well in espresso however.. I find they can be a bit "bright"

Just my opinion however


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Hasbean roast their beans lighter than anything else i've found.
> 
> I think Steve really targets these beans for brewed coffee at home over espresso.
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree with that, I think they roast to bring out the best attributes of the bean rather than worrying about

brew methods. Whilst its true Steve likes brewed coffee they always have an espresso on In My Mug and give an honest answer if it works for them or not, and the same for brewed.

Consequently some of their beans work better in brewed, and some in espresso. I find the descriptions usually give enough info on whether it will work as espresso or not. Im not a big fan of their blends, but I am a huge fan of their Single Origins as espresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

autopilot said:


> Callum, how excatly did you find the HB beans with your classic?
> 
> That's where I am right now, and to be honest I find them all (Blake, kicker, JB, jabberwocky) quite sour as an espresso (nice enough in milk based drinks). *I'm trying to find out if its my technique, equipment or just the beans being quite acidic*.
> 
> I have some Union and Smokey Barn en route so time will tell.


Its probably a combination. Playing with brew ratio, temperature & shots times can help achieve results more suitable to those beans


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Presumably trying to up the temperature a bit would help with sourness, or not using the whole shot? Is it sourness or acidity you're tasting?

I was never very good at temperature surfing on the classic, but I'm sure others could help with the best way to do this and get a slightly higher brew temperature.

I've only tried one of Has Bean's blends a long time ago, but I would definitely try some of their single origins, particularly the cachoeira which is great. If you choose carefully from their cupping notes you can find beans that won't be sour or too acidic and will give you the taste profile you are after.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

reneb said:


> Presumably trying to up the temperature a bit would help with sourness, or not using the whole shot? Is it sourness or acidity you're tasting?


im not sure to be honest, I thought the acidity was a cause of the sour taste in the same way that very acidic fruit was often sour tasting.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I'd have to disagree with that, I think they roast to bring out the best attributes of the bean rather than worrying about
> 
> brew methods. Whilst its true Steve likes brewed coffee they always have an espresso on In My Mug and give an honest answer if it works for them or not, and the same for brewed.
> 
> Consequently some of their beans work better in brewed, and some in espresso. I find the descriptions usually give enough info on whether it will work as espresso or not. Im not a big fan of their blends, but I am a huge fan of their Single Origins as espresso.


Yeah, i'm probably talking alot of crap there actually lol..









They do roast on the lighter side of things though, I personally enjoy them for brewed and espresso, but they can be marmite for some peeps

That's what makes coffee such a personal thing I guess!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Yeah, i'm probably talking alot of crap there actually lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, its amazing how much everyones tastes differ on this forum between roasters! Keeps things interesting though


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I'd have to disagree with that, I think they roast to bring out the best attributes of the bean rather than worrying about
> 
> brew methods. Whilst its true Steve likes brewed coffee they always have an espresso on In My Mug and give an honest answer if it works for them or not, and the same for brewed.


I think this is Steve's own claim, but I'm inclined to agree that this is what he's doing in practice. There's a wide variety of roasts, though none of them are Italian-dark. You need to find which beans suit espresso if that's what you want to stick with. If you are unsure, buy some Cachoeira as it is absolutely lovely as espresso... But in the Aeropress it was just "good", which is why it's important to have variety.



reneb said:


> Presumably trying to up the temperature a bit would help with sourness, or not using the whole shot? Is it sourness or acidity you're tasting?


With the Classic, I always start at the top of the temperature cycle after a good 1/4 hour warm up and a small flush. If a shot is sour, then all you can do is start at the top of the cycle, and try to extract more.


----------



## JD66 (May 28, 2013)

i have tried over 100 different hasbean beans and many others from different roasters. I find hasbean roast lighter than most. I find this makes for a slighly bland cup sometimes but thats offset by mostly amazing cups with great balance and subtleties. for me this trade off works as most cups are so good. I recommend you try a lot of different beans and find ones that work best for you and your machine. you will find a lot of beans dont really do it for you or your machine but when you find the goods they are great!


----------

